# Thailand Legal



## Nanjo555 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi All
My wife and I are retiring to Laguna Park in Phuket next year.
I am asking anyone, to recommend a Legal Firm in Thailand, who can organize Bank Accounts and Retirement Visas. <Snip>
Also any feed back from anyone living at Laguna. What is it like?Good and Bad.
Look forward to a response.
Nando and Jo.
Melbourne Australia


----------

